# Derelict Church - Lincolnshire 2013



## Mickelmas (Aug 26, 2013)

Far far away, behind the tree line in the middle of know where once stood a thriving village in Lincolnshire, England. The village has long since gone and is now farm land and open pastures, but still hidden away behind a clump of trees lies a 13th Century Church, which closed its doors to its dwindling congregation back in 1973.

This building is a Grade I Listed building

Now due to very recent and devastating vandalism, where the stone pillars in the windows and all the lead criss cross in the windows were stolen and or trashed, its for this reason I am not going to disclose the exact location of this Church or the name of said church.

This church is a beauty and Im sure before the recent mindless vandalism took place it were even more spectacular.

Hope you enjoy the images

















































Thanks for looking peeps


----------



## djrich (Aug 26, 2013)

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## Hitcher (Aug 26, 2013)

I luv this place i was there about a month ago why do mindless wankers smash places up like that, some great pics by the way....


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 26, 2013)

Amazing place, such a shame idiots even consider stealing from them


----------



## mrscorp (Aug 26, 2013)

Some kids these days need a hug, round the neck......*with a rope!*I wonder how they would like it if random people came round to their properties and started randomly wrecking the place!!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice one, not seen this before! 
Fantastic photo's looks awesome in there!


----------



## Big Bill (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazing find! Looks like its looked after (well the grass anyhows)

Mindless vandals should be round up, placed in a round room, and told to go sit in a corner!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful location shame about the damage,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 27, 2013)

Top images as always my friend 

Looks an interesting place and a great location shoot too


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely old church, real shame to see the damage. Thanks for posting.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

There's a derelict church near me and it looks awful with metal over the windows but at least it's probably still intact, if unexplorable...what a shame smashing beautiful things up is so popular these days....lovely pics though


----------



## Labb (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Mickelmas (Aug 28, 2013)

Big Bill said:


> Amazing find! Looks like its looked after (well the grass anyhows)
> 
> Mindless vandals should be round up, placed in a round room, and told to go sit in a corner!



Bill,, there are a few locals in the next village that come cut the grass periodically as it is a place of great historic interest.

I have other ideas as what to do with those mindless idiots/vandals, non of which I can say on an open forum lol


----------



## woodywoodwood (Sep 1, 2013)

Great images - shame about the vandals


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice photos, good report
Bloody vandals


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice find, mate  cool photos too! Thanks for the heads' up about this place - I will get to the "right" church next time haha.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice little find that, great shots too! Cheers for sharing them!


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Sep 2, 2013)

I am very much liking this mate, thanks for the share​


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 27, 2013)

Why is it that people have to destroy - always destroy. Whether you have religious views or not - this place was loved for a very long time, and has a beauty to it. Thank you for recording it.


----------



## Labb (Sep 27, 2013)

Very good pictures. An the photographic quality is very high as well. Can you say some more about the location?


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 28, 2013)

that is gorgeous


----------



## Krypton (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a love site. Looks really peaceful


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonderful architecture beautifully photographed, Most Enjoyable, Thanks.


----------

